# boussinesq stress contour chart



## stuckinjersey (Sep 14, 2010)

help! I have no idea how to use this chart and I can't figure it out. can anyone provide a reference on how to read these things or any instructions?

I thought I knew, but I get the wrong answer on all the review problems using this chart. I searched online and cannot find a "how to".


----------



## chess5329 (Sep 14, 2010)

stuckinjersey said:


> help! I have no idea how to use this chart and I can't figure it out. can anyone provide a reference on how to read these things or any instructions?
> I thought I knew, but I get the wrong answer on all the review problems using this chart. I searched online and cannot find a "how to".


What chart are you talking about? for Square, Circular, Continuous, Rect. footings.....which one?


----------



## stuckinjersey (Sep 15, 2010)

chess5329 said:


> stuckinjersey said:
> 
> 
> > help! I have no idea how to use this chart and I can't figure it out. can anyone provide a reference on how to read these things or any instructions?
> ...


square. the chart has semi circular pressure bulbs and the axis say 0.5B, 1B, 1.5B, 2B, and so on


----------



## Badger (Sep 15, 2010)

stuckinjersey said:


> chess5329 said:
> 
> 
> > stuckinjersey said:
> ...


Look in the Geotech module for question "Shallow foundations, stress increase"

it discusses boussinesq chart. Check it out and see if that helps, if not post an example of the problem your working and maybe somebody can help answer your questions.

this link might work http://engineerboards.com/index.php?showtopic=12935

good luck


----------

